# Top Ten Games You have ever Played



## raj14 (Mar 17, 2005)

Hello, Lets list the top ten Games you have ever played, mine are: 10.KillZone 9.Burnout 3: Takedown 8.Half Life 2, 7. WWE Smackdown vs. Raw 6. WWE Smackdown: Here comes the pain 5. GTA: Vice City 4. The Simpsons: Hit and Run 3. FarCry 2. UT 2004 1. Grand Theft Auto: San Andreas(my friend has it)


----------



## Ethan_Hunt (Mar 17, 2005)

Here goes both Pc as well as Console combo game list:

10.)Hitman 2:Silent Assasin (Pc)
9.)WWE Smackdown:Here Comes The Pain (PS2)
8.)Tekken 3 (PS One)
7.)Gta Vice City (Both PC and PS 2)
6.)Half Life 2 (Pc)
5.)Doom 3 (PC)
4.)Unreal Tournament (PC)
3.)Need For Speed Underground 2 (PS2 and PC)
2.)Hitman:Contracts (PC)
1.)Unreal Tournament 2004 (Pc)


----------



## Nemesis (Mar 17, 2005)

here goes my list...hard 2 put them in a top ten list...but here it is anyway:

1. doom3
2. half life 2
3. nfsu2
4. nfsu
5. quake 3
6. UT2004
7. fifa2002
8. cricket 97
9. GTA III
10. aliens vs predator 2


----------



## raj14 (Mar 17, 2005)

UT 2004@ no.1? Hmmm... Little too nice don't you think?


----------



## Ethan_Hunt (Mar 17, 2005)

raj14 said:
			
		

> UT 2004@ no.1? Hmmm... Little too nice don't you think?



being the Ut Fanboy that i am no other place better for it than No.1   
Btw hell its an overall winner for me  

Plus i hated the Raw Vs Smackdown.....Sheezzz the player ranges were cut down to a max length and no simple gameplay


----------



## bharathbala2003 (Mar 17, 2005)

10) NFS 6(PC)
9)Fifa 2005(PC)
8)SD:here comes the pain(PS2)
7)NFS UG (PC)
6)Quake III(PC)
5)Cricket WC99(PC)
6)AOE II:AGE OF CONQ (PC)
5)GTA III(PC)
4)HL:CS(PC)
3)DAVE(PC) 
2)NFS UG2(PC)
1)UT2003 (PC)

haven played ut2k4 much.. so vote goes for 2k3..


----------



## infernus (Mar 17, 2005)

bharathbala2003 said:
			
		

> 1)UT2003 (PC)



Hey man. You havent played UT2004? Bah, throw your UT2003 in the trash and get yourself UT2004. It has all maps of that of UT2003 and more and a few more modes(Assault, Onslaught).


----------



## h4xbox (Mar 17, 2005)

No specific order
fifa 2002 , fifa2003 , fifa 2004 (not yet seen 2005)
desperados
maxpayne 1 and 2
cricket 2000
nfs5 orsche
games which i have are mentioned .. i play fifa2002 and cricket most of the times..sometimes desperados..others are slow in my pc


----------



## ctrl_alt_del (Mar 17, 2005)

My top 10 games/game series will be:
1. Max Payne series
2. Hitman series
3. HalfLife series and the mods/expansions
4. Freedom Fighters.
5. Call of Duty
6. Return to Castle Wolfenstein
7. GTA series.
8. Serious Sam series
9. NFS Underground series
10. Age of Empires and the spinoffs.


----------



## abhijeet_ghosh (Mar 17, 2005)

Here are my top 10 games, not in any order though

Splinter Cell
Halo
Half-Life
Ninja Gaiden
Max Payne
Prince of Persia: The Sands of Time
Fable
Star Wars Knights of the Old Republic II: The Sith Lords
Burnout 3: Takedown
Dead or Alive 3


----------



## imported_rusty (Mar 17, 2005)

Hmm
10) Super Mario (not kiddin)
9) Age of Empires
8) Age of Mythology
7) FIFA 2005
6) NFS UG
5) Max Payne 1 ..2..
4) Splinter Cell
3) Far Cry
2) Half Life 2
1) GTA Vice City


----------



## sachinc (Mar 17, 2005)

*My Top 10*

My Top 10 would be

1. Max Payne
2. Stronghold
3. AOE 2
4. CM 01/02
5. TOCA 2
6. FIFA 01
7. Diablo 2
8. Delta Force
9. Half Life
10. Empire Earth


----------



## enoonmai (Mar 17, 2005)

1. Unreal Tournament 2004
2. Half-Life 2
3. Tribes Vengeance
4. Max Payne 2 - The Fall of Max Payne
5. Deus Ex
6. Far Cry
7. Doom 3
8. Call of Duty
9. Homeworld
10. Rome: Total War


----------



## drvarunmehta (Mar 17, 2005)

my top 10 in no particular order

1. command & conquer: yuri's revenge
2. rise of nations: thrones & patriots
3. no one lives forever
4. no one lives forever 2
5. gta vice city
6. nfs 3
7. unreal tournament
8. ut 2004
9. syberia
10. diablo 2


----------



## bharathbala2003 (Mar 17, 2005)

@infur i know UT 2K4 has maps.. prob is don have the interest now to get it.. am gettin my attention to GTA now..


----------



## funkymonkey (Mar 17, 2005)

This will be different than many 

1. Mafia
2. FarCry
3.NFSHS(aka NFS4)
4.NFS PU
5.HL2 Single player
6.DOOM( original DOOM )
7.Call Of Duty
8.NFSU2
9.Age Of Empires
10.MS FS 2004
11.Americas Army


----------



## enoonmai (Mar 17, 2005)

NFSHP is NOT NFS4. NFSHP is NFS3 while NFS:HS is NFS4.


----------



## gamefreak14 (Mar 17, 2005)

I'm very nostalgic when it comes to games  
My list:-
1. Half-Life series
2. System Shock 2
3. Doom 2 & 3
4. Quake series
5. Thief 1 & 2: The Metal Age
6. Far Cry
7. Medal of Honor : Allied Assault
8. Deus Ex
9. Tron 2.0
10. Max Payne 1 & 2

Special mention goes to Wolfenstein 3D - the game which gave birth to FPS , I still remember gunning down Hitler!!


----------



## funkymonkey (Mar 17, 2005)

enoonmai said:
			
		

> NFSHP is NOT NFS4. NFSHP is NFS3 while NFS:HS is NFS4.


Woops my bad, i meant NFSHS Edited 
Man i was addicted to that game, career mode was the best


----------



## enoonmai (Mar 17, 2005)

I lost more cars than I can care to remember. Man, that was a toughie at that time for me, having been used to the NFS2SE controls, which I found so alluring.


----------



## tarey_g (Mar 17, 2005)

1. Mafia 
2. Tenchu: stealth assasins 
3. Resident Evil 2
4. Resident Evil 3
5. Max Payne  
6. Doom3 
7. Half Life 2 
8. NFSU 1/2 
9. Prince of Persia SOT/WW 
10. Far Cry


----------



## Serial_Killer (Mar 18, 2005)

1. Halflife
2. Farcry
3. Prince ww n sot
4. Chronicles of Riddick 
5. Doom3
6. Project igi
7. Call of duty
8. Halo
9. Recoil
10. max payne


----------



## DKant (Mar 19, 2005)

Haven't played that many games. I generally preferspending a lot of time replaying a game and trying out diff gameplay mechanics instead.  So here's my top 5:

1. Deus Ex
2. Max Payne
3. Quake III Arena  (SURE! Was a hell lotta fun! )
4. MotoGP2
5. Brian Lara Cricket


----------



## vysakh (Mar 20, 2005)

10 IGI2 Covert Strike
9 Medal Of Honor Allied Assault
8 Call Of Duty
7 Hitman 2: Silent Assasin
6 Need For Speed:Underground 2
5 Doom 3
4 Prince of Persia: The sands of time
3 Prince of Persia: Warrior Within
2 Grand Theft Auto: Vice City
1 Manhunt


----------



## Abhijit_T (Mar 20, 2005)

10 - Doom 3
9 - Max Payne 2 : The Fall of Max Payne
8 - Prince of Persia - The Sands of Time
7 - MDK2
6 - Total Club Manager 2005
5 - Half-Life 2
4 - The Lord of the Rings - The Battle for Middle-Earth
3 - The Sims 2
2 - Call of Duty
1 - Call of Duty - United Offensive


----------



## ashu888ashu888 (Mar 20, 2005)

Mine would be---->
*
I am not rankin them in any order coz its a DEBATABLE matter  

 MARIO (its an old game but ppl r still thrilled by the look of it)
 UNREAL TOURNAMENT (still remains the only game with a BAD  @ss kickin' attitude)   
 NFS-U2
 SOLITAIRE (it still remains the best boredome buster)
 DOOM
 QUAKE
 FIFA FOOTBALL (all series)
 WARCRAFT
 IGI-2
 HALF LIFE
*


----------



## Ax!s-bret (Mar 20, 2005)

counter-strike (the game)  
half-life
hl-2
chessmaster 10th edition
warcraft 3
Fallout Tactics:Brotherhood Of Steel
Evil Genius
AOE (of course)
AVP series
system shock series...

I got more but this is my top 10....


----------



## vignesh_2k5 (Sep 20, 2008)

My Top 10 list are
10. RETURN TO MYSTERIOUS ISLAND
9. ALIEN SHOOTER VENEGANCE
8. AGE OF EMPIRES 3
7. MAXPAYNE 2
6. EMPIRE EARTH 
5. HALFLIFE 2
4. DOOM 3
3. TOMB RAIDER LEGEND
2. SYBERIA 2
1. CALL OF DUTY


----------



## furious_gamer (Sep 20, 2008)

10. NFS:2
09.Street Fighter
08.Keen... An Le Old DOS game
07.NFS:MW
06.Zeus
05.Crysis
04.Far Cry..(Still playing it)
03.Max Payne
02.Sims 2(Still live with it)
01.GTA:VC/SA(For 5th time i've played it)


----------



## arijit_2404 (Sep 22, 2008)

My best 10:

(Not in any order)
Far Cry (waiting for 2nd part)
Neverwinter Nights Diamond Collection
Doom 3 + RoE
Half Life 2 + Ep01 + Ep02
Football manager 2008 (can't wait for FM2009) 
Warcraft III RoC & TFT
COD series
C&C Series
World in Conflict
Company of Heroes w/ expansion pack

Close call:
Max Payne I
Brother in Arms RtH30 & EiB


----------



## Krazzy Warrior (Sep 22, 2008)

Grand Theft Auto : San Andreas
Grand Theft Auto : Vice City
Prince Of Persia : The Two Thrones
Prince Of Persia : Warrior Within
Need For Speed : Most Wanted
Need For Speed : Underground 2
Maxpayne 2 : The Fall Of Maxpayne
Hitman : Codename 47
Doom 3
Urban Terror


----------



## ankitsagwekar (Sep 22, 2008)

1. half life 2
2.half life episode two
3.half life episode one
4.unreal 2004
5.call of duty 4

waiting 4 next release of half life


----------



## channabasanna (Sep 22, 2008)

My favourite top 10 games, all of these are on PC Platform only: 
Prince of Persia Warrior Within
Prince of Persia The Two Thrones
Mafia
Need For Speed Porsche 2000
Need For Speed MostWanted
Unreal Tournament 2004 (also Unreal Tournament Game of the Year Edition)
FIFA Series (not played FIFA 2008)
Command and Conquer series
CRYSIS
Max Payne 2


----------



## buzzzzrr (Sep 22, 2008)

My list for  top 10 game for PC

Need For Speed MW
Mafia
Far cry
Maxpayne 1
Maxpayne 2
Call of Duty
Medal of Honor : Airborne 
James Bond-Night Fire
IGI2
Return to Castle Wolfenstine


----------



## Psychosocial (Sep 22, 2008)

Prince of Persia 1 and 2 (The Shadow and the Flame )
Super Mario
Contra
King-Kong
Solitaire
Pin-Ball
Dangerous Dave
Street Fighter
Duck Hunt
Double Dragon


----------



## gloria8608 (Sep 22, 2008)

Command and Conquer series
Maxpayne 1
Maxpayne 2
Call of Duty
Prince of Persia The Two Thrones
Mafia

OK, it's just a Top 6.


----------



## Psychosocial (Sep 22, 2008)

I am poor.....cant afford gaming.......so sad na .


----------



## Krazzy Warrior (Sep 22, 2008)

Who from Digit Forum afford even 1 paise for gaming all use the other way...see below

Torrent & Rapidshare Gindabad


----------



## Psychosocial (Sep 22, 2008)

^^HA! nice one.....

and its true too.

but [something] and [something] are part of the internet but what about the hardware


----------



## Krazzy Warrior (Sep 22, 2008)

Aagar User ka bas chale to Hardware ko bhi download kar ke lagane ka koshish kare but this is not possible.  that is only reason that many people have 1000 games but no graphic card..

btw ur r of 13 yrs old..


----------



## vamsi_krishna (Sep 22, 2008)

Chossing 10 games for all times is lot of difficult task. But i am managing

10) Dangerous Dave(PC)
9) Hitman: Silant Assassin(PC)
8.Prince Of Presia: SOT(PC)
7) Shadow Of Colossus(PS2)
6) Tekken 5(PS2)
5) Virtua Tennis 2(PS2)
4) Maxpayne 2: The Fall Of MaxPayne(PC)
3) Twisted Metal: Black(PS2)
2) God Of War(PS2)
1) Okami(ps2)

Thanks for giving the opertunity.


----------



## Faun (Sep 22, 2008)

Super Turbo Turkey Puncher

*www2.fileplanet.com/images/140000/145328ss_sm2.jpg


----------



## Cool Joe (Sep 22, 2008)

Here are my top ten. No particular order.

NFS Most Wanted
NFS Carbon
FIFA 08
PES 2008
FarCry
CS Condition Zero
Battle for Wesnoth
GTA Vice City
GTA San Andreas
Age of Mythology + Titans Expansion

I don't understand why NFS U2 is in the list of some. It seriously sucks.


----------



## Faun (Sep 22, 2008)

^^NFS U2 was awesome man, up until MW arrived but still the drifts are memorable.


----------



## Psychosocial (Sep 22, 2008)

Krazzy Warrior said:


> Aagar User ka bas chale to Hardware ko bhi download kar ke lagane ka koshish kare but this is not possible.  that is only reason that many people have 1000 games but no graphic card..
> _*
> btw ur r of 13 yrs old.*_.



So ?


----------



## Cool Joe (Sep 23, 2008)

T159 said:


> ^^NFS U2 was awesome man, up until MW arrived but still the drifts are memorable.



Well I guess you are right. I played this game after playing NFS MW so I was not impressed. And yes, the drifts were breathtaking and memorable.


----------



## Krazzy Warrior (Sep 23, 2008)

beta testing said:


> Well I guess you are right. I played this game after playing NFS MW so I was not impressed. And yes, the drifts were breathtaking and memorable.



i wondered why they removed drift from MW  but then they included that in Carbon


----------



## Cool Joe (Sep 23, 2008)

They've added drift in Carbon but removed drag. It was a good move. Drifts are better than drag races.


----------



## furious_gamer (Sep 23, 2008)

beta testing said:


> They've added drift in Carbon but removed drag. It was a good move. Drifts are better than drag races.





I love drifts.... and drags too... BTW the drags in Carbon was not so impressive as UG2.... I love NFS2 any day........

NFS2>MW>UG>UG2.....My ranking.. I threw away the ProStreet to the trash....So its not in the list at all....


----------



## Krazzy Warrior (Sep 24, 2008)

beta testing said:


> They've added drift in Carbon but removed drag. It was a good move. Drifts are better than drag races.



good..i have not played Carbon or PS ...planning to play Carbon...drag is thrown...drag races was good but drift was better...two words.. good move 



T159 said:


> Super Turbo Turkey Puncher
> 
> *www2.fileplanet.com/images/140000/145328ss_sm2.jpg



Best game ever released till today or will release in future..

Rank #1 lol


----------



## JojoTheDragon (Sep 24, 2008)

Well here goes mine:-
1)Call of duty 4
2)Mass Effect
3)Call of Duty World At War
4)Lost Planet Extreme Condition
5)Crysis
6)Juiced 2 Hot Import Nights
7)Assassins Creed
8)Front Lines Fuel Of War
9)NFS Most Wanted
10)POP Warrior Within


----------



## mahesh (Sep 24, 2008)

1)fifa 08
2)fifa 07
3)nfs most wanted
4)fifa 06
5)nfs carbon
6)fifa 2005
7)project igi
8)call of duty
9)return to castle : Wolfenstein
10)roadrash


----------



## Hitboxx (Sep 24, 2008)

In no particular order

1) Call of Duty series
2) Unreal (Tournament) series
3) Prince of Persia series
4) Hitman Series
5) Age of Empires series
6) Half Life series
7) Grand Theft Auto series
8) Return to Castle Wolfenstein
9) Max Payne series
10) Need for Speed series


----------



## Krazzy Warrior (Sep 24, 2008)

All are in series...gaming series lol


----------



## Ross (Sep 24, 2008)

1. Halo : Combat Evolved.  2. Freedom Fighter.  3. Medal of Honor.  4. Sniper Elite.  5. GTA : San Andreas.  6. Max Payne 2  7. Commandos : Destination Berlin.  8. Hitman Contracts.  9. IGI, IGI Covert Strike.  10. Winning 11.


----------



## Faun (Sep 24, 2008)

^^hahaha...those are some genuine games


----------



## Psychosocial (Sep 24, 2008)

Actually this is my list (not in any order) -->>

1) GTA Series
2) Call of Duty 4 : Modern Warfare Multiplayer 
3) Hitman Series
4) Crysis
5) Elder Scrolls series
7) Prince of Persia series
8) Gears of War
9) Colin McRae DiRT
10) Comapny of Heroes


----------



## Cool Joe (Sep 24, 2008)

@hitboxx- Return to castle Wolfenstein really was a memorable game. I wanted to add it in my list too, but no space


----------



## Ross (Sep 26, 2008)

T159 said:


> ^^hahaha...those are some genuine games


----------



## sreenisatish (Sep 27, 2008)

Tough question. Anyway, here's my pick:
1. Diablo 2 - the only game you actually require - you can play it your entire life.
2. Max Payne - caused a revolution with bullet time and excellent and engrossing story - had the best graphics at the time it was released - and optimized too.
3. Crysis - eye candy at its best, I liked the non linear gameplay too
4. FarCry
5. Dungeons of the Unforgiven - DOS Game - look it up in google
6. Wolfenstein 3D - talk about genere defining
7. GTA Series - Genere defining again
8. Gitaroo Man Lives for the PSP - ooh! The music!
9. Mass Effect
10. okay.. last point... so I wanna make most of this: Castle of the Winds, Warpath, Age Of Empires, Minesweeper (talk about addictive), Diablo 1, Project IGI Series!!!

Come on.. 10 is too low!


----------



## jal_desai (Sep 27, 2008)

no particular order... here's my fav ones:

1) Project IGI
2) IGI 2: Covert Strike
3) Need For Speed Porche
4) NFS Most Wanted
5)NFS Underground 2
6) Quake II 
7) Age of Empires series
8) Devil May Cry Series
9) Serious Sam 2nd Encounter
10) Far Cry


----------



## evewin89 (Sep 27, 2008)

1.fifa 2002

2.ut 2004

3.counter strike

4.nfs most wanted

5.quake III

6.medal of honour  

7.Hitman Silent Assassin

8.Conflict: Desert Storm

9.contra

10.mario..


out of 10 games........, game no. 9 & 10 r my all time favourite


----------



## mac555 (Sep 1, 2009)

tough to arrange so not in order-

nfs most wanted
prince of persia (warrior within & two thrones)
hawx
company of heroes
witcher
age of mythology
gears of war
splinter cell double agent
gta san andreas
call of duty


----------



## desiibond (Sep 1, 2009)

AOE (always at no.1 rank)
Prototype
FEAR
NFS:MW
GRID
Dead Space
DIRT
Quake (1,2,3)
NFS Porsche
Crysis


----------



## max_demon (Sep 1, 2009)

10)Locoroco Series (PSP)
9)Patapon Series (PSP)
8)FlOwer(PS3)
7)FlOw(PSP/PS3)
6)Prince Of Persia trilogy (PSP/PS2/PC)
5)GTA:SA , GTA:1
4)Sims 1,2,3(PC)
3)Mafia(PC)
2)NFS:MW
1)God Of War


----------



## comp@ddict (Sep 1, 2009)

Won't number them

- Half Life 2
- Counter Strike Source
- Revolt
- Urban Terror
- Fallout 3
- Call of Duty
- Call of Duty 2
- Far Cry
- ??
- ??


----------



## channabasanna (Sep 1, 2009)

comp@ddict said:


> Won't number them
> 
> - Half Life 2
> - Counter Strike Source
> ...



Revolt was a nice game, which i used to play. Thanks for reminding it. I will start playing it again today


----------



## kjd_1122 (Sep 2, 2009)

For PC (Only Shooters)
1) Call of duty series (Captain Price will live forever)
2) Counter Strike (the bomb has been planted)
3) Crysis/ far cry (open grounds)
4) Medal of Honor series (Who let the dogs out)(Haven't tried Airborne yet)
5) Gears of War (Oh ****) / Halo (I can't marry Cortana)
6) Quake 3 (chithde ooda do body ke) 
7) Unreal Tournament (god mode on)
8) Half Life (My name is Gorden, Gorden freeman)
9) Max Payne (say no to drugs)
10) Bioshock (played demo only, but have to say, "maan gaye sahaab")

In Others, racing, strategy, adventure, action etc..
No numbers here..
- Age of "Microsoft" (evolution do exists)
- NFS underground 2 (This isn't where I parked my car!!!!)
- WoW
- Cricket 2007 (dont play on fifth level, he he)
- Lord of the rings : The return of the king (Don't you let go, MR Frodo)

-


----------



## amitash (Sep 2, 2009)

mine for PC and ps2:

10.God of War series
9.Urban terror
8.Prince of persia series
7.Portal
6.Crysis
5.far cry 2
4.GriD
3.Assassins creed
2.Prototype
1.Call of duty 4: modern warfare (both sp and mp rock!)


----------



## official (Sep 2, 2009)

i am listing PC gtames only ..no console exclusive..

project igi2
nfs most wanted
cod4
crysis
oblivion
halflife2
fallout3
assassins creed
re4

thats 9 i know!!!!!!


----------



## latino_ansari (Sep 3, 2009)

Only Pc game are listed... 

1-> Crysis
2-> Fifa series
3-> Need For Speed Most Wanted
4-> Prince Of Persia Warrior Within
5-> Call of Duty 4 : Modern Warfare
6-> Maxpayne Series
7-> Half Life 2 series
8-> Doom 3
9-> Devil May Cry 4
10-> far Cry


----------



## harishgayatri (Sep 5, 2009)

My List

Half-Life

Half-Life 2 havent played Ep1 and 2

Prince of Persia TSOT,WW,TTT and 4

Crysis 

Crysis Warhead

Gears of War (currently playing which is pretty Excellent)

Halo

Halo 2

Left 4 Dead

Counter Strike All variants (pretty boring)

TrackMania Nations and Nations Forever

Age of Empires Complete series excluding Asian dynasties


----------



## NVIDIAGeek (Sep 6, 2009)

My list:

1. Crysis
2. Assassin's Creed
3. Call of Duty: Modern Warfare
4. BiA: HH
5. CoD: World at War
6. Crysis WARHEAD
7. darkSector
8. Fallout 3
9. Call of Juarez: Bound in Blood
10. Virtua Tennis 3


----------



## himanshu_game (Sep 10, 2009)

my top ten list (0_o)  (ALL TIME)

1> mario     
2> cadillacs and dinosaur
3> doom 1 
4>  need for speed 5orsche unleased
5> tomb raider:legend
6> street fighter
7> crazy kart 
8> minesweeper
9> nfs : most wanted
10> unreal tournament                  

i can play these games without sleep for days...


----------



## loktar (Sep 19, 2009)

this will be a tricky list but the following games are the ones i swear by :

1>FINAL FANTASY VIII  ( my all time favorite ... and simply the best game i have ever played on any platform)
2>MAX PAYNE SERIES
3>SPLINTER CELL SERIES
4>PRINCE OF PERSIA SERIES (right from the DOS days to the adrenaline bleeding SOT TRILOGY... the 2008 franchise is a dud to me however)
5>FAR CRY
6>GTA SERIES
7>HALF LIFE 2
8>NFS UNDERGROUND
9>BIOSHOCK
10>MAFIA

and there will so much more like crysis/gow/ac/coj/bia .. damn!! ten is too short !!
-----------------------------------------
Posted again:
-----------------------------------------
this will be a tricky list but the following games are the ones i swear by :

1>FINAL FANTASY VIII  ( my all time favorite ... and simply the best game i have ever played on any platform)
2>MAX PAYNE SERIES
3>SPLINTER CELL SERIES
4>PRINCE OF PERSIA SERIES (right from the DOS days to the adrenaline bleeding SOT TRILOGY... the 2008 franchise is a dud to me however)
5>FAR CRY
6>GTA SERIES
7>HALF LIFE 2
8>NFS UNDERGROUND
9>BIOSHOCK
10>MAFIA

and there will so much more like crysis/gow/ac/coj/bia .. damn!! ten is too short !!


----------



## sujitm (Sep 23, 2009)

1. Half Life 2
2. GTA VC
3. COD
4. Medal of Honor : Allied Assault
5. GTA 4
6. Crysis
7. NFS MW
8. EMPIRE EARTH
9. NFS Porche
10. AOE

Quite difficult to number them, but my fav are the top 3


----------



## Baker (Sep 23, 2009)

1. Brothers in arms road to hell
2. call of duty 3
3. fifa 09
4. GTA vc
5. project IGI
6. james bond night fire
7. rise of nations
8. max payne
9. super mario
10. MOH


----------



## hahahari (Sep 23, 2009)

COD Series
Halflife Series
Cysis
Farcry 1 and 2
UT 04
Medal of Honour
NFs series
Flatout series
SWINE (Freeware game)
Prototype


----------



## tcagokl (Apr 23, 2010)

Tottally Different Games:
------------------------------------

Aladdin Nasiras Revenge
Arabian Nights
The Sulthans Labyrinth
Sinbad - The Leagend Of Seven Seas
HarryPotter Series ----
Ghajini
Mr Bean Unleashed
AVATAR
Spiderman 3
Yodha The Warrior
Hanuman Boy Warrior


----------



## bokilCB22 (May 7, 2010)

My top 10 games-

1 GTA SANANDREAS <I'm still not tired of this game>
2 Prince of Persia The Two Thrones
3 Fallout 3              <Point Lookout being my fav DLC>
4 NFS most wanted
5 Crysis
6 Call of Duty 4
7 Total Overdose
8 Assassins creed 2 <Currently playing>
9 Bioshock 2
10 Batman AA


----------



## Piyush (May 8, 2010)

no particular order

GTA SAN ANDREAS(the best storyline)
NFS Most Wanted
CIV 4
POP WW
Rise of Nations(best strategy game i've played so far)
STALKER SOC(best modern FPS game i've played)
CLAW
Max Payne2(best dialogues)
The Settlers
UT 2004
and....
YUGIOH 5Ds series


----------



## pavasedge (May 9, 2010)

Only Fps
Borderlands
Farcry
Project IGI
Call Of Juarez:Bound in blood
Cod 4
Cod 6
Crysis
Warhead
Gears of War
Resident Evil 5


----------



## voljin1987 (May 10, 2010)

10. Unreal Tournament GoTY Ediiton
9. Quake 3 Arena
8. Captain Claw
7. Myst 4 Relevation
6. Half-life 2 Episode 2
5. Legend of Zelda Majoras mask (N64)
4. Final Fantasy XII (PS2)
3. Elder Scrolls 4 Oblivion
2. Warcraft 3 (Dota)
1. Yoshi's Island (SNES)


----------



## ajai5777 (Jun 4, 2010)

No ranking my favourite 10

GTA Series------------ (Changed my concept about PC games)
Hitman Series----------(My first 3rd person game series)
Max payne 2-----------(Real action and emotion)
Mafia------------------(Good Old story and action)
POP series-------------(Story is average action and puzzles are great)
Path Of Neo-----------(Best Combat I have ever played)
NFS series-------------(Need For Speed nothing else)
FIFA series------------(Real football)
PES 2010--------------(Good Graphics and Gameplay)
Splintercell Series------ (Interesting Gameplay ,Action and Locations)


----------



## g160689 (Jun 4, 2010)

I am not a game geek. So my list contains just three of my favourite:
1.Sniper Elite(online)
2.Trackmania Nation Forever(online)
3.Pocket Tank


----------



## abhidev (Jun 8, 2010)

mine are;-
1.Max payne(first pc game i bought)
2.POP-warriror within
3.POP-2 thrones
4.NFS-Most wanted
5.Hitman-Blood money
6.Project IGI
7.Mafia(awesome story)
8.Resident evil 4
9.Tiberian sun
10.Commandos(all time favorite-all 3 parts)


----------



## aytus (Jun 14, 2010)

hmm. lemme c.. most of these games were on no. 1 when i played them.. 

DMC4
*world of warcraft* (nobody else likes this??)
prototype
nfs mw
Double dragon (good ol console)
Circus (again from my gameboy ,,not mch fan of the game but. what soundtrack.,, i can still remember it 
Halo
snooker on ibibo nowadayz
gta vc

games in order from 2 to 10,,, best game is yet to come


----------



## coderunknown (Jun 15, 2010)

heres my list:

1. AOE: Rise of Rome (original also)
2. NFS: MW
3. Half Life 2: Episode one.
4. Delta force BHW: Team Sabre (expansion)
5. Project I.G.I
6. Air Strike II Gulf Thunder
7. F.E.A.R (part 1, Extraction point demo & Project Origin demo)
8. Star Wars Republic Commandos (demo)
9. Crashday (demo)
10. Penumbra (1 & Black Plague. both demos)


----------



## aby geek (Jun 15, 2010)

little fighter 2 ( cant get over julian)
virtual vilagers
crysis
burnout paradise ultimate box
crashday
trackmania sunrise
deus ex
ground control
fear demo
elven legacy
tekken3


----------



## shadez (Jun 15, 2010)

Top Games I Have Wasted My Time On:::
Age Of Empires - The Conquerors
NFS Porsche
Fifa 2002
Max Payne
Diablo
Medal Of Honor
Thief
The Witcher
Gears of War on x360
NFS - All others on x360
Chess Titans, Solitaire, Hearts, Spider Solitaire, Minesweeper
Currently playing Mafiawars on FB and waiting for my new rig!


----------



## hdknitro (Jun 15, 2010)

MY played best 10 games in no specific order
10. GTA 3
9. Unreal tournament
8. NFS U2
7. Assassian creed
6. Battlefeild: bad company 2
5. Return to castle wolfenstein
4. POP 2
3. Max payne series
2. NFS MW
1. farcry 2


----------



## Mr.Digital (Jun 15, 2010)

MY TOP 10 ARE

1. CONDITION ZERO/COUNTER STRIKE
2. GTA VICE CITY
3. CALL OF DUTY (ALL)
4. NFS UNDERGROUND
5. IGI 1 & 2
6. POCKET TANK
7. THIEF
8. PORTAL
9. EA SPORTS CRICKET 2005.
10. MEDAL OF HONOR.
:roll:


----------



## Neuron (Jun 15, 2010)

1.Crysis series
2.Diablo 1 & 2
3.NFS HP & MW
4.Project IGI 1
5.Duke Nukem:Manhattan Project
6.Age of Empires 2
7.Unreal tournament 2004
8.Quake 3
9.Counter strike
10.Microsoft Hearts


----------



## toad_frog09 (Jun 21, 2010)

Top 10 games i'v played.
10. Hitman 2 - Silent assassin.
(played 4times,all difficulties all SA)
9. Assassins creed 1/2 (both played 2 times)
8. Battlefield Bad Company 2 (played all difficulties but easy)
7. Batman AA (compltd in one go, phew.)
6. GTA IV (completd twice. Listened all radio till end)
5. Roadrash (never stopped playing \m/ yay!)
4. COD MW2 (all difficulties but easy, twice)
3. COD MW (all difficulties but easy, Cant remembr how many times)
2. Fallout 3 (played 4times as saint,2times as evil) 
1.60 Hitman BM (all difficulties,all silent assassin, rarely used guns)  
1.57 Lego StarWars (complitd with sister as player2) 
1.55 GTA San Andreas (played 6times, never using single cheat,Listened all radio till end) 
1.55 Gears of War
1.52Fifa 09(manager mode, 21 years) 
1.50 NFS Most Wanted (best need for speed game eva.)
1.49 F.E.A.R (played 3 times,scared ****,fell in love wit the lil girl)
1.48. DOOM3 (scared ****)
1.47. Max Pyane 1 (felt sad)
1. _______ yet to b.


----------



## confused (Jul 4, 2010)

no body liked WORLD IN CONFLICT? :O


----------



## Nirajan Regmi (Jul 8, 2010)

Top ten games I have ever played in no specific order are:

1) Civilization 3
2) Mafia
3) Commandos Series
4) Age Of Empires II
5) Far Cry
6) God Of War I and II (PS2 AND PSP)
7) Max Payne I and II
8) Batman Arkham Asylum
9) NFS Most Wanted
10) Fable:The Lost Chapters


----------



## atanupal (Jul 14, 2010)

1. Unreal Tournament
2. Quake 3
3. Project IGI
4. Max Payne 1 & 2
5. Road Rash
6. Serious Sam 1 & 2
7. NFS 2 and 3
8. Test Drive 5, 6
9. Top spin
10. Return to Castle Wolfenstein

Regards 
Atanu


----------



## topgear (Oct 17, 2010)

1. Fallout 3
2. Crysis
3. STALKER Shadows Of Chernobyl
4. Cricket 07 ( mod patched 09 )
5. Cryostais
6. COD Series ( every version that released for PC )
7. NFS Most Wanted
8. Resident Evil 4
9. Max Payne 1 & Max Payne 2
10. WWE for PC

Now I'm loving borderlands, darksiders and the upcoming game fallout new vegas will be my most favorite as well and I think this list should be at-least for 100 games.


----------



## NainO (Oct 22, 2010)

God of war 1&2
Devil may cry 3&4
Burnout 3
NFS MW
Resident Evil 4&5
AOE The Expansion
WWE Smackdown Here comes the pain- only in multiplayers
Tekken 5
Godhand- specially the spanking part
POP Two Thrones


----------



## arpanmukherjee1 (Oct 22, 2010)

NFSMW
Burnout Paradise 
Age of Mythology
Trackmania forever
HAWX
Splinter cell chaos
COD MW
POP two thrones
Dragon age
F.E.A.R


----------



## Piyush (Oct 22, 2010)

looking at the above games by u all,it comes out that NFS MW is played and liked by everyone out there


----------



## Liverpool_fan (Oct 22, 2010)

(1) Half Life 2
 (2) Half Life
 (3) Urban Terror
 (4) Super Mario Brothers
 (5) Contra
 (6) Braid
 (7) Portal
 (8) Call of Duty 4 : Modern Warfare
 (9) World of Goo
(10) Half Life 2 : Episode 2

I haven't played many games I admit.


----------



## gameranand (Apr 6, 2011)

1. Mass Effect series
2. Dragon Age Series
3. Fallout 3
4. Assassin's Creed Series
5. Command & Conquer Tiberium Wars
6. Splinter Cell Series
7. Dead Space Series
8. Prince of Persia Series
9. NFS Series
10. Bioshock


----------



## .=Pyro=. (Apr 11, 2011)

I am not gonna rank them, but here are my most love games.

-Half life (Whole series actually)
-Portal
-GTA San Andreas and IV (whole series here too)
-Splinter cell 1st and Chaos Theory
-Mirror's Edge (I love this game)
-Fallout 3
-The Elder Scrolls: Morrowind and Oblivion
-Halo
-Assassin's creed (only first one is making this list, second one was awesome too but it lost its novelty factor and i didn't 'loved' it)
-Deus Ex
-Crysis
-Dead Space (Most scary)
-F.E.A.R.
-Burnout Paradise
-Call of Duty 1st and Modern Warfare
-Mass Effect series
-World in Conflict
-Age of Empires (upto second part and its expansions)
-World of Goo
-Braid
-Metal Gear Solid
-Counter Strike

I would like to add more but these are my most loved games ever. (I have a feeling, i will edit this one or two times)


----------



## ico (Apr 11, 2011)

1) Contra
2) Mappy
3) Team Fortress 2
4) Urban Terror
5) Captain Claw
6) Age of Empires (whole series + Mythology)
7) Half-life series
8) F.E.A.R
9) Super Meat Boy
10) Mortal Kombat and Ninja Gaiden


----------



## amitash (Apr 11, 2011)

1.Assassins creed series
2.call of duty modern warfare series
3.GTA SA and 4
4.Portal
5.Rise of nations
6.Crysis 2
7.Super meat boy
8.FEAR
9.Prince of persia series
10.F1 2010


----------



## vamsi_krishna (Apr 11, 2011)

^ amitash.. is that really you? *tears*


----------



## Faun (Apr 11, 2011)

1. Silent Hill 2
2. STALKER
3. Prey
4. Arkham Asylum
5. Assassin's Creed 2
6. Dead Space
7. Mafia
8. Prince of Persia series
9. Mass Effect
10. NFS Most Wanted


----------



## Gaurav265 (May 7, 2011)

*Your top 5 games*

Vote your top 5 games now in your mind.
My top 5 is -
1] just cause 2
2] assassin's creed brotherhood
3] call of duty 6-modern warfare 2
4] gta 4
5] prototype
               also many best games have but these are top in these days.


----------



## gameranand (May 7, 2011)

*Re: Your top 5 games*

Oh now come on. Can't you guys read the forum rules and use a very useful search feature before making thread. There is already a thread regarding top 10 games of yours.
Here is the Link
Top Ten games you have ever played


----------



## Gaurav265 (May 7, 2011)

*Re: Your top 5 games*

Rules are make to break.you can post again ......... 
But sorry i make this thread without watching that.


----------



## gameranand (May 7, 2011)

*Re: Your top 5 games*



			
				Gaurav265 said:
			
		

> Rules are make to break.you can post again .........


Don't worry mods will take care of that and this thread will either be moved or deleted for sure.  


			
				Gaurav265 said:
			
		

> But sorry i make this thread without watching that.


I know. Thats why I asked you to use search feature. Please use that from now on.


----------



## nmenon (May 7, 2011)

*Re: Your top 5 games*

My Top 5 Games would be (Random order) 
1. Need For Speed Porsche Unleashed
2. Call of Duty Modern Warfare ( the first one or COD4 MW)
3. Medal of Honor Allied Assault
4. Rise of Nations Thrones & Patriots
5. Fifa 11


----------



## Skud (May 7, 2011)

1. Colin Mcrae Rally series
2. Max Payne series
3. F.E.A.R.
4. Age of Empires (original)
5. Rise of Nations / Rise of Nations: Thrones and Patriots
6. Microsoft Train Simulator
7. No One Lives Forever 2
8. Return to Castle Wolfenstein
9. Dirt / Dirt2 / Race Driver:Grid
Last but not the least:-
10. A bunch of PopCap Games, particularly Bejeweled, Plants vs Zombies, Peggle, Bookworm, Seven Seas, and well... almost all.

Honorable mention:
A) Test Drive 6   Don't laugh though, it was the first game I've played, and it was fun will lovely soundtrack, you really feel like a racer.
B) Crysis / Crysis Warhead  For me, all the 3 FPS I have ranked beat it.
C) Unreal Tournament 2004  For bombing run and CTF, my kinda football game


----------



## asingh (May 7, 2011)

1. Kung-Fu (on NES).
2. Silk Worm.
3. Vigilante.
4. Mario.
5. Contra I.
6. GTA Vice City.
7. Bomber Man.
8. Dead Space.
9. TimeShift.
10. Killzone 3. (My first PS3 game).


----------



## Razor 1911 (May 7, 2011)

1.Call Of Duty Series / Crysis Series
2.Halo Series
3.Alan Wake
4.Red Dead Redemption
5.GTA 4 / GTA Episodes From Liberty City
6.Assassins Creed Series
7.Gears Of War Series
8.Portal Series
9.Dragon Age Series
10.Mass Effect Series


----------



## quan chi (May 7, 2011)

1.Devil may cry 3
2.Resident evil 4
3.Call of cthulhu
4.Bully
5.Gta vice city
6.Oblivon
7.Hitman SA,contracts,BM.
8.Nfs underground2
9Tomb raider legend,anniversary
10.Call of duty MW series


----------



## Skud (May 7, 2011)

off topic,

guys is there any thread on the worst game ever played?


----------



## SlashDK (May 7, 2011)

My favourites  - 

1. Counter Strike 1.6
2. Age of Empires II
3. Bulletstorm
4. UT III (havn't played 4)
5. Assassin's Creed II
6. FIFA 09 (I loved 09)
7. PES 2011
8. Warcraft III
9. Call of Duty : Black Ops
10. Age of Empires III / Mythology


----------



## MatchBoxx (May 7, 2011)

Crysis crysis and crysis !!! \m/


----------



## NVIDIAGeek (May 7, 2011)

sammy_cool said:


> Crysis crysis and crysis !!! \m/



This! 

And HL is shyt!  GF is overrated.


----------



## Liverpool_fan (May 7, 2011)

NVIDIAGeek said:


> This!
> 
> And HL is shyt!


----------



## Skud (May 8, 2011)

Cybertonic said:


> My favourites  -
> 
> 1. Counter Strike 1.6
> 2. Age of Empires II
> ...



You mean UT 2003


----------



## Soumik (May 8, 2011)

My favs   :

1. Mass Effect 1,2
2. Dead Space 1,2
3. Dragon Age : Origins
4. NFS : Most Wanted
5. COD : Modern Warfare 1,2
6. Max Payne 1,2 (Classic )
7. Diablo II + LOD
8. Battlefield : Bad Company 2
9. POP : SOT, WW, TT
10. Devil May Cry 3

Hon Mentions  : Oni, NFS Hot Pursuit, Burnout Paradise, Devil May Cry 4, Resident Evil 5, Jade Empire,


----------



## Anish (May 10, 2011)

1. Rise of Nations
2. Age of Empires -II
3. Claw - 2D
4. Unreal Tournament
5. Tom Clancy's Ghost Recon 
6. Diablo 2
7. Far Cry
8. Paris Dakar Rally
9. Virtua fighter 2
10. Mortal Kombat

and waiting for diablo 3


----------



## mitraark (May 13, 2011)

1. GTA Vice City
2. Portal
3. Mafia
4. DeadSpace II
5. Assassins Creed Brotherhood
6. GTA San Andreas
7. Call Of Duty MW2
8. Prince Of Persia Warrior Within
9. Crysis 2
10. Tomb Raider Anniversary [ Damn this game was tough ]

Games like FIFA , Counter Strike , NFS are general infact i spend most of the time playing these only , so didn't mention them.


----------



## ishan99 (Oct 15, 2013)

Crysis 2
Mafia 1
Mafia 2
Saints Row 3
Fifa 13
Max Payne
Diablo
CS GO
NFS Most Wanted 05
GTA IV


----------



## theserpent (Oct 15, 2013)

Congratualtions you bumped a 2 year old thread


----------



## ishan99 (Oct 15, 2013)

mitraark said:


> 1. GTA Vice City
> 2. Portal
> 3. Mafia
> 4. DeadSpace II
> ...



Tomb Raider.. is it tougher than mafia?


----------



## CommanderShawnzer (Oct 15, 2013)

ishan99 said:


> Crysis 2
> Mafia 1
> Mafia 2
> Saints Row 3
> ...



*forums.na.leagueoflegends.com/board/attachment.php?attachmentid=729981&d=1373823565


----------



## Prongs298 (Oct 16, 2013)

1. STALKER call of pripyat
2. FIFA 13
3. Crysis 
4. Football Manager 2013
5. STALKER clear sky
6. STALKER shadow of chernobyl
7. METRO last light
8. Street Fighter 2 TURBO and The New Challengers (SNES)
9. Teenage Mutant Ninja Turtles - tournament fighters (SNES)
10. Need For Speed HOT PURSUIT 2010


----------



## Zangetsu (Oct 16, 2013)

theserpent said:


> Congratualtions you bumped a 2 year old thread



 just look at the date before posting...very very old thread


----------



## iittopper (Oct 16, 2013)

Zangetsu said:


> just look at the date before posting...very very old thread



You are quoting wrong guy


----------



## Zangetsu (Oct 16, 2013)

iittopper said:


> You are quoting wrong guy



misunderstood  I quoted to show others Serpent's message + mine


----------



## rajatGod512 (Oct 16, 2013)

Well lets Continue this : 
 (in no particular order) :
1.Rise of Nation 
2.Prince of Persia Warrior Within
3.GTA IV
4.Need For Speed Most Wanted (2005)
5.Battlefield 3
6.Batman Arkham Asylum
7.Batman Arkham City
8.Far Cry 3
9.Call of Duty IV :Modern Warfare
10.Crysis (+Crysis 2/3)


----------



## gameranand (Oct 16, 2013)

The list is Dynamic. It changes many times.


----------



## Anorion (Oct 16, 2013)

Wow what a bump
10. Star Wars Episode I: The Phantom Menace
09. World of Goo
08. GTA III
07. Plague Inc
06. Half Life
05. Heretic II
04. Portal
03. Limbo
02. Quake 3 Arena
01. Deus Ex


----------



## Piyush (Oct 16, 2013)

Rolling on:

10 Rise of Nations
9 Yugioh 
8 Captain Claw
7 GTA San Andreas
6 Metro LL
5 Metro 2033
4 Deus Ex HR
3 STALKER : CoP
2 DOTA 2
1 STALKER : SoC


----------



## rapusa (Oct 16, 2013)

~~~~~

1. Ages of Mythology
2. Atlantica Online
3. Star craft 2 both part
4. War craft III 
5. Dota 2
6. Empire Earth I
7. Lord of ring battle of middle earth II
8. EA cricket 2007/8
9. Counter Strike: Source
10.Age of empire I


----------



## Bhargav Simha (Oct 16, 2013)

1) Heroes of might and magic 3
2) Civilization 2 and 4
3) Age of empires 2.
4) Star craft.
5) Diablo 2
6) Dungeon seige
7) Tetris
8) Dota 2
9) CS 1.6
10) Tekken 3


----------



## srkmish (Oct 16, 2013)

My top 5 list would be 

5. Zoo tycoon ( Spent hours immersed in this .  The joy of building your own zoo and enjoying the thriving business while caring for your beloved animals)

4. RailRoad tycoon 2 - Im a bit of a sim nut but RR2 is by far the most enjoyable train game. Limitless possibilities of setting up industries / farms and the satisfaction of watching your cross country railway network flourish and grow. 

3. Tekken 3-   We had this huge Gaming machines in clubs during childhood and it was 5 Rs per contest. Talk about looting children. Used to beg parents to give us atleast 20 rs to play 4 rounds. And the day i beat true ogre was the day of salvation 

2. Brian Lara Cricket 99- Me n my friends used to skip school to play this. Amazing gameplay. This game was ahead of its  time in terms of batting precision and not even the latest one from codemasters- Ashes Cricket 09 can compare to it

1. Half Life ( 1/Blueshift/opposing force). - 1 is my favorite among three. It was my new love with computer games in Class 9. I was just wandering the black mesa research facility , attending to instructions by the scientists when during the first experiment, the whole lab went awry and it was a blackout followed by mess and destruction. I was scared to my core and began a journey of survival and fear. Best game ive played so far.


----------



## tubelight (Oct 16, 2013)

1. Freelancer
2. Skyrim
3. EVE Online 
4. Age of Empires II
5. Portal 1 & 2
6. Civilization V 
7. Assassin's Creed: Brotherhood
8. Just Cause 2
9. Modern Warfare 2
10. Galactic Civilizations II


----------



## anmolksharma (Oct 17, 2013)

srkmish said:


> 2. Brian Lara Cricket 99- Me n my friends used to skip school to play this. Amazing gameplay. This game was ahead of its  time in terms of batting precision and not even the latest one from codemasters- Ashes Cricket 09 can compare to it



completely agree. The best cricket game I ever played.


----------



## Flash (Oct 17, 2013)

ishan99 said:


> Crysis 2
> Mafia 1
> Mafia 2
> Saints Row 3
> ...


[IMGG]*img.techpowerup.org/130129/Capture540.jpg[/IMGG]


----------



## sandeep410 (Oct 17, 2013)

Roller Coaster tycoon
Roller Coaster Tycoon 3
Far cry
Half life 2
Quake
Grandia 2
Chrono Cross
Witcher
Witcher 2
Diablo 2


----------



## digit1191 (Oct 18, 2013)

1. Diablo II
2. Far Cry 3
3. COD 4 MW
4. Mass Effect 3
5. Mass Effect 2
6. Heavy Rain
7. God of War 3
8. Dota 2
9. NBA 2K14 
10. Batman AA & Batman AC

Damn. 10 games is not enough ! I have many more to add to the list


----------



## bssunilreddy (Oct 18, 2013)

1.Crysis 3
2.Witcher 2 Enhanced Edition
3.Mass Effect 3
4.Call Of Duty-Black Ops2
5.Medal of Honor-Warfighter
6.Skyrim-Legendary Edition
7.Arcania-Gothic 4
8.Far Cry3
9.Battlefield 3
10.Tom Clancy's-Future Soldier


----------



## harshilsharma63 (Oct 18, 2013)

1. COD MW 1
2. Portal 2
3. NFS Shift 2 unleashed
4. Dishonored
5. Far Cry 3
6. Batman: Arkham City
7. Sniper Elite V
8. Battlefield 3
9. FIFA 13
10. Crysis 2


----------



## ASHISH65 (Oct 18, 2013)

1.COD MW 3,2,1
2.Far cry 3
3.Nfs the most wanted (2005)
4.Gta sanandreas
5.Ea cricket 07
6.Tom raider 
7.Sleeping dogs
8.Nfs the run
9.Skyrim
10.Metro 2033


----------



## Cyberghost (Jan 8, 2014)

1. GTA San Andreas
2. Sleeping Dogs
3. Need for Speed Most Wanted (old)
4. L.A Noire
5. Civilization V
6. Hitman Absolution
7. GTA IV
8. Max Payne 3
9. GTA Vice City
10. Train Simulator 2014


----------



## flyingcow (Jan 9, 2014)

by the power of statistics i will be seeing the most mentioned 3 games in this thread and postthem here, behold...


----------



## s18000rpm (Jan 9, 2014)

1. *GTA San Andreas*
2. NFS Porsche Unleashed
3. NFS Most Wanted
4. *GTA3 & Vice City*
5. *No One Lives Forever 1 & 2*
6. *Bully*
7. Euro Truck Simulator 2
8. Half Life Series
9. Team Fortress 2 (now free)
10. BattleField 3 & 4
11. Portal 2 
12. *Colin McRae Rally 04 & 05* (split screen fun)

I truly enjoyed these games, lot of genuine fun in all of them. ROFL types are 1, 4, *5, 6* & 9 (Pyro  ).

Portal 2 co-op is massively fun when played with a friend.


----------



## mohit9206 (Jan 9, 2014)

1.The Walking Dead
2.DreamFall:The Longest Journey
3.Silent Hill:Shattered Memories
4.BULLY
5.Haunting Ground
6.Mass Effect 2
7.GTA 4
8.Tomb Raider 2013
9.Sleeping Dogs
10.WWE SVR series


----------



## Sam777 (Jan 10, 2014)

*1.Resident Evil 4
2.Half Life 2
3.Devil May Cry 3*
4.Mass Effect 2
5.Assassin creed 2
6.The Walking Dead
7.Dead Space
8.Batman Arkham City
9.Resident Evil 6
10.Crysis


----------



## T!M3 (Jan 12, 2014)

1.Earthbound(SNES)
2.Shadow of the Colossus(PS2)
3.Deus Ex(PC)
4.Chrono Trigger(SNES)
5.Okami(PS2)
6.Conker's bad fur day(N64)
7.Pokemon gold(GBC)
8.The World End With You(NDS)
9.Fire Emblem: Rekka no Ken(GBA)
10.Uncharted 2(PS3)

Why the  lack of console gamers?


----------



## harshilsharma63 (Jan 12, 2014)

Strange, F1 2013 is in no one's top 10 list.


----------



## ariftwister (Jan 19, 2014)

My Top 10 List

1. Grand Theft Auto San Andreas
2. Far Cry 3
3. Prince of Persia: Warrior Within
4. Resident Evil 4
5. Commandos: Behind the Enemy Lines
6. Counter Strike 1.6
7. Zoo Tycoon 2
8. WWE Here comes the Pain
9. Bully
10. Age  of Empires 2


----------



## kunalht (Jan 20, 2014)

1. Battlefield 3
2. Far cry 3
3. Call of duty MW3
4. Total overdose
5. GTA 4
6. Max payne 2
7. Crysis 3
8. Sniper Elite V2
9. NFS Most wanted
10.Age of Empire 3


----------



## Gen.Libeb (Jan 20, 2014)

1. Crysis
2. Far Cry 3
3. GTA Vice City
4. Fifa 11
5. Sim City 4
6. Skyrim
7. F.E.A.R
8. NFS Shift 2 Unleashed
9. Mafia II
10. GTA - San Andreas


----------



## harshilsharma63 (Jan 20, 2014)

F1 2013 now tops my list of "top 10 games I've played".


----------



## happy17292 (Jan 20, 2014)

1. Microsoft fs2002
2. Scarface the world is yours
3. Roller coaster tycoon 2
4. Test drive unlimited 2
5. Test drive unlimited
6. YS Flight
7. GTA vice city
8. Il-2 sturmovik 1946
9. Forza motorsports 4
10. Gta san andreas


----------



## rst (Jan 20, 2014)

1. mass effect series (2,3,1)
2. dragon age series (1,2)
3. resident evil 4
4. Assassin creed series (2,brotherhood,4)
5. dead space 1 and 2
6. Prince of persia 2
7. Devil may cry series (3,4 and dmc)
8. Batman series (AO,AC,AA)
9. Tomb Raider 2013
10. Naruto 3


----------



## quad_core (Jan 22, 2014)

harshilsharma63 said:


> F1 2013 now tops my list of "top 10 games I've played".



Do you play it online? . its a great improvement over previous versions in the handling department . Its in my top 10 list. The reason why it isn't in other guys top 10 list is because you have to be a F1 fan to like this game, which many people aren't. I have all versions of this franchisee from codemasters (2010-2013) and last generations  from EA sports F1 2000-2003.


----------



## harshilsharma63 (Jan 22, 2014)

quad_core said:


> Do you play it online? . its a great improvement over previous versions in the handling department . Its in my top 10 list. The reason why it isn't in other guys top 10 list is because you have to be a F1 fan to like this game, which many people aren't. I have all versions of this franchisee from codemasters (2010-2013) and last generations  from EA sports F1 2000-2003.



I play only offline because it's an @hem#@ version. Yeah, it needs a LOT of practice before you start enjoying it. It took me about 130 laps to finally play comfortably.


----------



## true_lies (Jan 25, 2014)

1. Crysis series (not played 3 yet)
2. Diablo 2 + Expansion
3. Batman (AA & AC)
4. Battlefield: Bad Company 2
5. Rise of Nations
6. Company of Heroes
7. NFS Most Wanted (2005)
8. Duke Nukem 3D (probably the first game i ever played on a pc)
9. Mass Effect
10. Command & Conquer series

Honorable mentions:
Battlefield 3, Call of Duty (MW series), Gears of War, Rollcage (like to see a remake), F.E.A.R., ...


----------



## ithehappy (Jan 26, 2014)

1- Assassin's Creed II
2- Saints Row III and IV
3- GTA IV
4- Battlefield 3
5- Call of Duty World at War
6- The Saboteur
7- Mafia
8- Batman Arkham Origins
9- Max Payne 3
10- Tomb Raider Survival

And COD Ghost, but sadly it doesn't come in my top 10.


----------



## vijju6091 (Jan 26, 2014)

1) GTA V
2) Portal 1
3) red dead redemption
4) Half life 1
5) Counter strike (all )
6) Elder scroll Iv, V
7) fable 
8) Uncharted series 
9) God Of War series 
10)COD: Modern Warfare.

list goes on games which could not make it to top 10 but I loved them 
Dead space,FEAR, PES 12,  FIFA 14, Left 4 dead, GTA: SA, Killzone Trio, Littlebigplanet,Halo etc etc


----------



## Lord073 (Feb 11, 2014)

Not in any particular order but here goes anyway:

1. Age of Empires II
2. Mafia
3. Halo: Combat Evolved
4. Resident Evil 4
5. Prince of Persia: Warrior Within
6. Fable
7. Medal of Honor: Pacific Assault
8. The Witcher
9. Dragon Age: Origins
10. The Witcher 2: Assassins of Kings


----------

